# Firewall keeps blocking Ip



## edo (Oct 12, 2005)

I just installed zone alarm firewall, free version, it prompt me every 2 minutes for trying to connect to and IP called 192.169.0.100.
It said:ZoneAlarm prevented your computer from connecting to port 445 on another computer
either netbios or port 445 is the message 
Now even though it's blocked my connection is working fine otherwise.
My routers' IP is 192.168.0.1 though.
How can i find out what this IP is?
Should i add it to the trusted zone?
Is it another computer in the house trying to connect, cause it shouldn't.
I am not trying to connect to another computer, but it does it everytime I open a website (I think)
Sorry, but i looked through all the zone alarm help and can't find a decent answer. 
You guys probably know it.
I'm kinda new at this firewall business even though there is a windows fire wall running.
Anyway thanks in advance.
Edo


----------



## Resolution (Sep 17, 2005)

I think it is just normal network traffic that ZoneAlarm blocking. 192.169.0.100 is either the internal IP of the computer you are on, or another computer that is connected to your network.

Open a command prompt and type IPCONFIG on each computer connected to the network. I'm sure you will find that one of them has the 192.169.0.100 address.

I don't have ZoneAlarm installed, but I think you will have to play around with Trusted Zones to get it to stop. Add your entire network (including your router and localhost/127.0.0.1 address) into the trusted zone.


----------



## edo (Oct 12, 2005)

I went for the option don't show message again.
I don't think other computers on the network should try to connect to this, but I'll scan all the other ones for virusses and malware while I'm at it.
It doesn't seem to cause to much trouble now, I'm sure it will be fine.
I will try to run that test and find out their IP though.
Thanks


----------

